# Driver for VGA-to-USB Adapter for Second Monitor



## cblake40 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi,

I am trying to setup a second Monitor on my HP Pavillion 500. I have two ASUS monitors that only have VGA output. The first monitor is hooked into a VGA-DVI adapter in the back of the computer. There is no HDMI port on the computer, so I am trying to setup the second monitor through a USB Port. I purchased a KMASHI USB 3.0-VGA Adapter (http://www.amazon.com/KMASHI®-Superspeed-External-Converter-1920x1080/dp/B00KKYGXUC) but when I plug it into any of my USB ports my computer won't recognize it as a second monitor. 

When I go into the Device Manager it looks like it thinks the second monitor is a webcam, but it has a caution sign saying that the device driver did not install properly. Running the troubleshooter comes up with the same problem. I've tried removing the device, restarting the computer, and installing the device a second time to no avail.

Also, here is my graphics card info:

Intel(R) HD Graphics 2500
Driver Version: 9.17.10.2932
Operating System: Windows 8 (6.9.9200)
DirectX Version: 11.0
Processor: Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Welcome to TSF









Are you sure you've plugged the adapter into the correct usb 3.0 ports on the back of the Pavillion 500? There are BOTH usb 2.0 ports (x2) and usb 3.0 ports on the back coming out from the Motherboard. 

See attached specs for location of ports on Pavillion 500 here: HP Support document - HP Support Center

BIGBEARJEDI


----------



## cblake40 (Jul 1, 2014)

It looks like that is my problem- the specific model I have only has USB 2.0 Ports (Pavilion 500-023)

Here's what the back of my computer looks like: HP Pavilion 500-023w Desktop PC Product Specifications HP Pavilion 500-023w Desktop PC | HP® Support

Should I be able to setup two monitors with one going into the DVI-I port and one going into the DVI-D port?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

This one is a tricky one, and the information on configuration is sketchy. By downloading the User Manuals from the HP website, and by using the HP Specs link you provided I think I found your answer.

Read on...

First read this from the HP Specs Link you provided on your exact model HP computer: 

*Video graphics*


*Intel Graphics Media Accelerator HD Integrated graphics*






*Integrated video is not available if a graphics card or an Intel processor ending with “P” is installed.

A processor that supports graphics is required for integrated graphics to be enabled.

Integrated graphics: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator HD (DX10.1)

Either integrated graphics or the PCI Express x16 slot are usable at one time; they are not usable concurrently.

*Use of both DVI ports at the same time is supported.*

**** Notice that last bulleted item: ***Use of both DVI ports at the same time is supported.*

What this means to me is that both DVI ports can be supported, so therefore you would plug both flatscreen monitors into each of these 2 DVI ports. _The problem here is that they require 2 different adapters_, as one DVI port is *DVI-I*, and the other DVI port is *DVI-D*. This requires you read this link from the HP manual to the nVidia website here: What is the difference between DVI-I and DVI-D?

The good news is you already have one DVI-to-VGA adapter for one of your 2 ASUS monitors already! :wink: Since I don't know which one you are using; I'll guess you are using the DVI-D port and DVI-D-to-VGA adapater since the DVD-D port is the more common of the two. If this is the case, you simply need to purchase a DVI-D-to-VGA adapter to connect the 2nd ASUS monitor into the 2nd available DVI-D port!! That should be it. DO NOT ATTEMPT TO USE THE USB-TO-DVI ADAPTER YOU WERE TRYING TO USE. IT APPEARS YOUR MOTHERBOARD WILL NOT SUPPORT THAT DISPLAY METHOD!

A dvi-d-to-vga adapter is available here: KINGWIN ADP-04A Adapter - Newegg.com
$3.99 @ newegg.

You may also wish to download the Hp User Manual for your model PC from the same link you provided us with: http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c03886596.pdf

Pay particular attention to *Pages 13-15* where it discusses "*SETTING UP MULTIPLE DISPLAYS*". Note the paragraphs also which discuss the use of the "*ATI Eyefinity Catalyst Setup*" configuration program. You'll need to look in Windows8 on your HP PC for this program. It should be listed either on the Start Programs menu, or in Control Panel. If it's not there, you may need to go online with HP Tech Support or call them on the phone to locate and install it. 

Apparently this *ATI Eyefinity software* is the software you need to configure the dual-monitor or multi-monitor setup on your HP PC. They do mention 3 monitor capability, but you would need to buy a 3rd monitor and possibly yet another adapter. Since you only asked us about a dual-monitor setup running at the same time, I believe we have addressed your question.

Please try out and post back your result. opcorn: :thumb:

Best,
BIGBEARJEDI


----------

